# Pacific Northwest Outbackers



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HI All,
our 27rsds won't be here in time for the rally coming in, but are there anymore planned for the summer or fall?? Thanks! Tawnya


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Tawnya!

First, welcome welcome









Too bad you won't have your new TT in time, but there sure will be more PNW rallys









Where are you from?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

There has already been some discussion. In fact, I'm pretty sure somebody was already selected as "Wagon Master" (ie, organizer) of the event. Of course, that is not that helpful for you since I can't actually remember the name of that person... Maybe it will come to me.

Welcome, by the way. I definitely encourage you to join one of the Rallys. I've only been able to make one so far, but it was a great time. Real friendly bunch.

Chet.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

See, my memory may be going but I DO know how to use the ole Search engine... Jim (Oregon_Camper) is the guy organizing the Fall Rally, and he started the poll to get the dates nailed down at:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=ST&f=68&t=7686

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, tlm!* action

Tawnya,

Don't let a little thing - like not having you Outback yet - stop you from attending the Spring Rally! If you are anywhere within reasonable driving range (we will be about 1.5 hours East of Portland), come on by and join the festivities! Heck, we would even make room for you to pitch a tent if you were so inclined!









We would love to see ya!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> thanks for the hearty welcome! I am going to pray to the Outback God that there will be a fall rally! We are from Kennewick, and you?
> Hi Tawnya!
> 
> First, welcome welcome
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

chetlenox said:


> Gosh, we'll belong to our own club! sniffle! looking very forward to a rally! I am kinda quiet at first but Rick talks to anyone and everyone about anything and everything.Never seen a person who always knows something about something!
> What size engine does your rig have? we have Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 quad cab short bed 5.7 hemi 20inch wheels. We have been told by many that our rig is more than powerful enough (rated to tow 7500 loaded trailer, we won't be over 6500 I don't think). Then others have said no! you need bigger. IF you see smoke on the highway somewhere in Or,Wa, Mt, or Idaho, it's us. Dodge says we are more than fine but it's the doubters that worry me! so, I have been asking people"what are you towing with?" I'll either here assurance or gasps.....
> 
> There has already been some discussion. In fact, I'm pretty sure somebody was already selected as "Wagon Master" (ie, organizer) of the event. Of course, that is not that helpful for you since I can't actually remember the name of that person... Maybe it will come to me.
> ...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Ya know, Kennewick is sooooo close to the rally next weekend, just over the river!
Like Doug said, don't let the fact that you don't have your Outback yet stop you.
Come on down


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, tlm!* action
> thanks for the welcome! sure looking forward to a rally, but GASP! a tent? bite your tongue!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rick is working next weekend, SOMEONE has to keep our streets safe! I will show him the rally date options for fall rally and then vote!

quote=WAcamper,Apr 22 2006, 11:02 PM]
Ya know, Kennewick is sooooo close to the rally next weekend, just over the river!
Like Doug said, don't let the fact that you don't have your Outback yet stop you.
Come on down








[snapback]103865[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tlm said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > action *Welcome to Outbackers, tlm!*Â action
> ...


TLM - Welcome to Outbackers. Could I ask that when you reply to a specific comment with the reply button that you scroll to the bottom of the post window (below the last /quote )before you type. That way your answers will be separate and look a bit like this post.










Now to answer your question about the truck. As you can see in my signature picture I had the truck you have!! I traded it in for the Mega Cab with the CTD. My 1500 was great in the flats and would pull the mountains of North Idaho but you have to really get on the gas to make it. The 20" wheels kills some of the towing as it drops the tow rating of the truck 1000 pounds. This is because the 20" wheels changes the effect final gear ratio from 3.92 to 3.70.

Where do you plan on camping and I can tell you if I have pulled my 28rss there with the 1500. Lewiston Grade is the toughest pull we have made.

Happy Camping and Post often


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, hope I did this reply thing right, it DOES look neater. After I got off forum last night I was thinking about the reply thing, thanks for the input and correct me if I still did it wrong. Wait til I try to put pic of Truck and Trailer on the forum, God only knows where that wil end up!









funny you should mention the Lewiston grade, it hasn't been one we've gone on yet, the last time thru Lewiston we came from Deary area and went home via Clarkston, Dayton....etc.

We will be going to Missoula, and over Snoqualmie for sure.
We went to Wa. coast last year, Port Angeles ,Neah Bay, did the ferry from PA to Canada (when the customs people learned Rick and Dave were law enforcement, they gave the car the twice over, inside and out. Dave works in Hanford area and the customs ladies eyes lit up like a nuclear reactor,it was frustrating,but she was doing her job.) By the way, when we came back we went thru town called Morton and the guy there recommended a rv park a few miles down the road.Can't remember the name of it but would get it if you're interested.It was BEAUTIFUL, full of trees and grass and very pleasant.We are going to Mt St Helens area in June so we'll get to use the Outback then.

Ok,now the nosy part. Your generator, a Kipor? about what do they run and did you go to ebay for it?

Would appreciate your pulling feedback. Where are you from? Have a great day! Tawnya(did I do the post right?)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tlm said:


> Ok,now the nosy part. Your generator, a Kipor? about what do they run and did you go to ebay for it?
> 
> Would appreciate your pulling feedback. Where are you from? Have a great day! Tawnya(did I do the post right?)
> [snapback]103930[/snapback]​


Love the Kipor generator got it off E-Bay but I would use a different dealer today then who I used last June.

For the location of an Outbacker look to the left of a post. You will see their name and if the information was updated in the profile you will see where they come from. I am from Coeur d'Alene.


----------

